# how to create "destroyed" embroidery?



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Hi there. I have a customer that wants their garments to have a look similar to that of Hollister, AE and Abercrombie. Does anyone know how to create a (please excuse my lack of knowledge on the correct terminology) "destroyed" embroidery effect? For example, they like the look of fabric numbers that are sewn onto hoodies in which the edges are frayed and the pieces of the fabric have holes or include chunks missing. How is that effect created and how can it be reproduced somewhat uniformly on many shirts/hoodies, etc...?

Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I HAVE HEARD OF PEOPLE USING A GRINDER TO DISTRESS CLOTHING. gOOD LUCK. ...... jb


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the response, COEDS. I'll do a little research on grinders.


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats easy, we get this request all the time. All you have to do is find a good distressed or erodedfont from dafont.com and have the customer proof it. Then just digitize accordingly. If you have a good digitizer, the destroyed look will translate very well into stitches.


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the tip, Fresh Mode.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

get a palm sander with 60 grit sand paper..... that will do it....... might also take out a few other things in the process to..

b


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Good tip. Thanks 237am.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not so much destroyed embroidery that you are seeing, it's destroyed applique. Your applique supplier would be the source for this.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah most generaly applique is what is causing this effect you can distress the qpplique all you want then apply it to your garment this will have that look yer going for


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Oh, Ok. Applique, rather than embroidery in the subject line, makes more sense. Good point. I haven't known of any suppliers that do this destroyed stuff. If anyone knows of any, the company I work for might be interested.

Thanks Splathead & Mmagdesigner.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Stahls' ID direct - The leader in heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and accessories can make them for you.


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I use a good quality felt from the fabric stores.....digitize only the outline....place the felt square on the garment...stitch it down...then remove it from the hoop and roughly cut around the letters...to get the nicked effect i use my small embroidery snips and trim out pieces of the letters....then I use sand paper to fray the felt edges...very labor intensive...but very cool.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I do quite a bit of regular sewing and depending on what you have to work with for a pattern your can stitch around your cut out pattern leaving 1" or so edges clip all the way round, then wash piece and then use a satin stitch and this will give it a ragged edge look.


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Awesome! I'll talk about these ideas with my digitizer and embroiderer. Thanks Screenator and Ruby MHarvey.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope it works for you would like to know how things turn out.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

if you are planning on doing any volume at all the surest way to replicate the Hollister/Abercrombie look is to find someone who has the new laser beam technology that cuts the fabric right on the garment. The laser is capable of cutting very fine details including holes and bits and pieces in conjunction with the embroidery equipment. The distressed look comes from the fabric not the embroidery. 

Hirsch International sells the Seit Laser so you may want to check that out. It is expensive and takes room. The one we have is 46 feet long with 17 heads of embroidery equipment underneath it.


----------



## blue eyes (May 1, 2008)

Cool. That piece of equipment could offer so many other possibilities too. Thanks for sharing rndubow!


----------

